# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Egarian Expedition OOC

## Henry the 57th

Welcome one and all to the planet of Egaria Theta, where you will find riches and glory and definitely not horrible deaths. Players, please go ahead and post your character sheets as well as your speech color as your first post. And also, while it isn't immediately relevant for the opening sections of the game, please go ahead and state whether you would prefer to make your ship yourself, or would rather I do it for you.

*Spoiler: Opening Crawl*
Show



_There is a great darkness that exists, slumbering beneath these cursed worlds! You dont need an Astropath to figure that out. You can feel it out there... waiting for the right moment. It killed those damned xenos who defiled this place with their presence, and it will destroy us too._
Commander Miles Everheart, commenting on translations of Egarian glyphs
The Egarian Dominion. Mankind's attempt at a designation for a handful of systems containing a collection of dusty desert worlds orbiting ancient, guttering stellar bodies just powerful enough to keep them livable, if only just. Once, they belonged to an ancient and mysterious alien species of whom the Imperium knows precious little, save that they fell long ago into the darkness that is the inevitable fate of all alien filth. All that remains of them now are ancient maze-cities, sprawling, towering monoliths of oily stone to rival any Imperial Hive City in area, if not quite in height. Now they serve as little more than vast mausoleums of a culture long since faded away. Empty, open, unguarded mausoleums. Technically, all these worlds now fall under the domain of Sebastian Winterscale, seceded to him in the area of space granted under his Warrant of Trade. However, few Rogue Traders are scrupulously law-abiding individuals, and many things can happen out in the dark space of the Koronus Expanse when a lord's attention is elsewhere.

You are one such thing. A Rogue Trader and their crew, last heirs to a once great dynasty now on the verge of withering on the vine, newly arrived in the Koronus Expanse, whether seeking new fortunes or fleeing old enemies. In your quests for riches amidst the dark stars at the edge, you discovered a new planet while combing the unexplored depths of the Dominion, holding a tantalizing promise of ancient xenos treasures to plunder. As on all the other worlds once claimed by the extinct aliens, this one contains a titanic sprawling maze of stone and crystal hundreds of kilometers across and burying itself deeply into the earth. What was more important was the news delivered by ship's Astropaths: this planet contains an unusually high concentration of psychic energies for a world populated by a hundred billion souls, let alone one all but dead. Centered, of course, on the xenos maze-city.

This world, now designated Egaria Theta in your private archives, is yet another windswept desert planet at the edges of the habitable zone. Far from established Warp routes and with little more life on the planet than some hardy desert scrubs, a few skittering invertebrates, and the last pitiful handful of aquatic organisms clinging desperately to the ever-shrinking brackish puddles that might once have been mighty seas, resistance to your grasping hands seemed certain to be all but nonexistent. With whole unknown city of completely undefended alien treasure and technology to plunder, much of it promising to be psy-active and therefore of great value to many in the Mechanicus, the Kasballica Mission, and more besides, this seemed far too convenient a prize to pass up. Using much of the limited wealth remaining to your dynasty, you brought a veritable army of xenoarchaeologists, workers, mercenaries, tech-adepts, and serfs to Egaria Theta. Making fortified camp outside the largest opened portal you could locate near a source of empyreal power, these men and women would dig up the earth and slowly, methodically, pick their way through the outermost edges of the maze-city. Choice finds worth countless billions of thrones, you were sure, were only a matter of time.

That was seven Terran months ago.

What you have gotten back is a pittance and a good deal of pitiful excuses. Some crumbling shards of what might be alien pottery of some kinds. A few measly shards of oily-looking crystal, which just barely resonate within the Warp. Some paltry collected viscous rainbow fluid, shown on testing to be a powerful hallucinogenic and poison. Mere trinkets all, not nearly enough to even recoup your initial investments. What's more, the army of over three thousand men, well-armed and facing quite literally no tangible opposition whatsoever, is barely willing to leave its own camp. Only a few will even step inside the xenos maze under the heaviest of guard, and they will barely leave sight of the entrance. The majority are doing little more than sitting outside and picking at the dirt for scraps, if that. Even your hardened overseers seem unwilling or unable to whip them into line.

Excuses proliferate. Mechanical failure of vital sensory equipment, vanished workhands, rampant superstitions, plummeting morale. Men report wailing voices from deactivated comms, dark dreams of black skies, whispers in unknown tongues, food rations spoiling years before they ought, and withered spirits of xenos filth groaning amidst the dust, trapped forever within the city that became their tomb. Nonsensical stories have reached you of terrible giants stalking the empty halls and the long desert nights, able to render a man unconscious or slay him with but a glance of their luminescent green eyes, though no bodies or pict captures have ever been offered. You, coffers running low and pressed hard by looming debts, have become quite fed up with the pathetic whimpering of the men you charged with bringing your fresh fortunes. You are arriving on Egaria Theta in person, aboard the mighty flagship of your dynasty. Though the Warp was far more turbulent than expected on your way there and only seemed to be growing more so when you returned to realspace, your determination was undoubted. For the sake of the dynasty, for the sake of your future, you must have the treasures you know lie hidden in this place. By the God Emperor, they shall be yours.


*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
Rogue Trader.

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Standard.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
3 to 4, with one alternate in case we lose someone.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Right here.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Tier 4, 15000 XP. Please note that RT characters start with 4,500 xp spent as part of their career background, so only 10,500 is actually available to spend.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
You begin with a Profit Factor of 30 and Ship Points of 60, which the chosen players will get to decide how to spend. Or I can build the ship at their discretion. Players are permitted two Acquisitions of up to Extremely Rare value each.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
Anything within the rulebook goes. Yes, that includes xenos.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Human or xenos, it's up to you. All playable RT races are permitted, though certain ones may be less than welcome at the camp.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
Standard Origin Path (Or lack thereof for xenos). Roll 2d10+25 for your Characteristics, assign as you please. You are permitted to reroll one characteristic *or* the entire set, but not both. Choose wisely.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Your alignment is morally flexible, at least to the point of being willing to sell bits of xenotech to Mechanicus sects or radical Inquisitors. If someone wants to be a worshiper of darker things you can, but there may be consequences.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
You can use the alternative ranks from any book appropriate to your class, but that is it.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Players will make their rolls most of the time, unless I feel the need to do something hidden. I will be rolling for the NPCs.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
Not today, no.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Skirt length minimum, more than that encouraged but not required.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
Exploration, isolation, investigation, amount of combat will depend on your choices but expect at least a moderate amount.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Any Rogue Trader FFG book. Players should note the origins of their gear if outside the core book for easier reference.

----------


## Volthawk

Let's go with *this* for Agares.

Ship-wise...I'm not too fussed either way. I haven't looked at those rules for years, but I'm willing to dig back into them if we'd rather make something ourselves.

*Spoiler: Agares X-7*
Show


*Career:* Explorator, Rank 4 (Rank 3 -> Genetor)
*Elite Advance Packages:* Glimpse From Beyond [Unholy Insight, 2d10->13 Insanity, access to purchase table], Void-Mad Prophet [1d10->9 Insanity, Whispers Unheard]

*Homeworld:* Death World [+5 S, +5 T, -5 WP, -5 Fel, Survival, Resistance (Poison), Paranoid, Survivor]
*Birthright:* Unnatural Origin (False-Man) [+3 S, +3 WS, -3 Fel, Ambidextrous, Autosanguine, Chem-Geld, 2d10->17 Insanity]
*Lure of the Void:* Tainted (Mutant) [Random Mutation - Wyrdling; 200xp paid to set to Hulking]
*Trials and Travails:* Darkness (Dark Secret) [+6 T, 1d5->1 Insanity]
*Motivation:* Fear (Tormented by the Unspeakable) [Jaded, Light Sleeper, Resistance (Fear), 2d10->12 Insanity]
*Lineage:* Accursed Be Thy Name (Vile Insights) [Forbidden Lore (Heresy, Mutants, Xenos), 2d5->2 Insanity, 2d5->4 Corruption]

*Characteristics*
*Spoiler*
Show

Characteristic
Base
Origin
Advances
Total

Weapon Skill
41
3
5
49 (+4)

Ballistic Skill
34
0
0
34 (+3)

Strength1
42
18
30
90 (+9)

Toughness1
39
11
30
80 (+8)

Agility 1
36
0
-5
31 (+3)

Intelligence2
34
0
0
34 (+3)

Perception
34
0
0
34 (+3)

Willpower2
33
-2
0
31 (+1)

Fellowship 1
33
-8
-5
20 (+2)


1Machinator Array and Brute both grant +10 Strength and Toughness, the former also causing a -5 penalty to Agility and Fellowship, these are included in the "Advance" column along with normal advances. Hulking's +10 Strength is noted under the "Origin" column, as it came about through the origin path.
2Unholy Insight allows for using Insanity or Corruption instead of Intelligence and Willpower for tests, so tests based on those characteristics use an effective value of 54 instead of listed value, although listed value is still used for determining bonus and other non-test applications

*Wounds* 27/27 (2+5 on 1d5 roll+(2*5) TB after chargen+10 mutations)
*Fatigue* 0/8
*Fate* 3/3
*Soak* 8 TB + 5 AP

*Insanity* 55
*Mental Disorders*
Horrific Nightmares (Minor): After stressful days, make a Willpower test to avoid night terrors, failure inflicts one Fatigue

*Corruption* 4
*Maligancies*
None



*Skills*
*Spoiler*
Show


As mentioned in Characteristics, Unholy Insight allows for replacing Intelligence and Willpower with Insanity for tests, values here reflect this. Misc primarily refers to tools and equipment, but also talents other than Talented (eg Disturbing Voice and Master Chirurgeon's Medicae boost), conditional bonuses not counted.

Skill
Characteristic
Training
Misc
Total Value

Awareness
Per
+10
0
44

Chem-Use
Int
+0
+0
55

Common Lore (Machine Cult)
Int
+0
+0
55

Common Lore (Tech)
Int
+0
+0
55

Dodge
Ag
+10
+0
41

Forbidden Lore (Archeotech)
Int
+0
+0
55

Forbidden Lore (Adeptus Mechanicus)
Int
+0
+0
55

Forbidden Lore (Heresy)
Int
+0
+0
55

Forbidden Lore (Mutants)
Int
0
+0
5

Forbidden Lore (Xenos)
Int
+0
+0
75

Literacy
Int
+0
+0
55

Logic
Int
+0
+0
55

Medicae
Int
+20
+40
115

Scholastic Lore (Chymistry)
Int
+0
+0
55

Secret Tongue (Tech)
Int
+0
+0
55

Speak Language (Explorator Binary)
Int
+0
+0
55

Speak Language (Low Gothic)
Int
+0
+0
55

Speak Language (Techna-Lingua)
Int
+0
+0
55

Survival
Int
+0
+0
55

Tech-Use
Int
+20
+10
85

Trade (Technomat)
Int
+0
+0
55





*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Combat*
Ambidextrous: Use both hands equally well, no penalty for actions using off-hand
Iron Jaw: Ignore the effects of Stunning with a successful Toughness test
Logis Implant: Spend a Reaction and succeed on a Tech-Use test to get +10 to all WS/BS tests until end of next turn, Toughness test to avoid fatigue
Paranoia: +2 Initiative, GM may secretly test Perception to notice hidden threats
Resistance (Fear, Poison): +10 to tests to resist relevant effects

*Skill*
Disturbing Voice: +10 Intimidate and Interrogation, -10 to most Fellowship tests
Master Chirurgeon: +10 Medicae, treating heavily/critically wounded patients restores 2 damage on a success instead of 1, grant +20 to patients' tests to resist limb loss from critical damage

*Proficiency/Trait*
A Machine of Flesh (Brute, Feel No Pain, Regeneration): Gain the listed traits/mutations
Basic Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic basic weapons
Machinator Array: +10 Strength and Toughness, -5 Agility and Fellowship, expanded ballistic mechadendrite armament, three times heavier, sink in water
Mechadendrite Use (Utility, Weapon): Can use mechadendrites of this type without issue
Melee Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic melee weapons
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal): Proficient with all non-exotic pistol weapons

*Misc*
Autosanguine: Always count as Lightly Wounded for healing, heal at a rate of 2 damage/day
Chem-Geld: Immune to seduction, Charm tests again you are one step harder, 1 Insanity
Jaded: Mundane events don't cause Fear tests or grant Insanity 
Light Sleeper: Always count as awake for Awareness/surprise purposes 
Luminen Charge: Spend a minute and succeed on a Toughness test (modifier varies based on task) to power machinery, Toughness test to avoid fatigue
Prosanguine: Spend 10 minutes and succeed on a Tech-Use test to remove 1d5 Damage, 96-00 overloads system and prevents use of this and Autosanguine for a week



*Traits*
*Spoiler*
Show


Brute: +10 Strength and Toughness
Feel No Pain: +5 Wounds and the Iron Jaw talent
Hulking: +10 Strength, +5 Wounds, Hulking
Mechanicus Implants: +20 to resist airborne gases/toxins, various other systems with no mechanical effect
Only The Insane Will Prosper: Immune to Fear (1) and (2) [not actually a trait, rather a universal rule that applies to him more than most, but here for ease of reference] 
Paranoid: -10 to Fellowship tests in formal settings
Regeneration: At the end of each round, make a Toughness test to regain 1 wound
Size (Hulking): +10 to enemy to-hit rolls, -10 Concealment, +1 AB for movement
Survivor: +10 to tests to resist Fear or Pinning
Unholy Insight: Can use Insanity instead of Int or WP for tests; can gain 1 Insanity or Corruption to gain +10 on one Forbidden Lore test
Whispers Unheard: Spend a Half Action and succeed on an Intelligence test (result=<Insanity), until the end of next turn all Int-based skills are Basic with a +1/2 Insanity bonus, gain 1d5-2 Insanity per Int test that benefits 



*Equipment*
*Spoiler*
Show


Note: Some Scarce additions have been made - medikit, photo-visor, upgraded void suit, vox-caster and drugs for the medicae mechadendrite's injectors.

Boltgun (Pistol Grip): Basic, Range 90m, S/2/4, 1d10+5 X, Pen 4, Clip 24, Rld Full, Tearing
Ballistic Mechadendrite Laspistol: Pistol, Range 20m, S/2/-, 1d10+2 E, Pen 0, Clip 20, Rld Full, Reliable, can be used as a Reaction or as a Half action

Good-Craftsmanship Power Fist: Melee, 2d10+18 E, Power Field, Unwieldly, +5 to hit
Good-Craftsmanship Power Axe (attached to Ballistic Mechadendrite): Melee, 1d10+16 E, Pen 7, Power Field, Unbalanced, +5 to hit, can be used as a Reaction or as a Half action

Enforcer Light Carapace: 5 AP, All Locations

Combi-tool: +10 Tech-Use
Dataslate
Injector (Sacred Unguents)
Medikit: +20 Medicae
Micro-bead
Multikey: +10 Security vs locks
Photo-Visor
Void Suit (Selenite-Pattern)
Vox-Caster

Ballistic Mechadendrite (x2): Limbs equipped with laspistols, can be switched out for other one-handed weapons, can use weapon as a Reaction or half action, but not both in the same round
Manipulator Mechadendrite: Additional limbs that can extend up to 1.5m, grant +20 to Strength tests using it, are capable of fine manipulation and can lock around an anchoring point as a free action, improvisd weapon dealing 1d5+2 I, Primitive
Medicae Mechandendrite: +10 Medicae, 6 injectors (2 loaded with Slaught, 2 with Spur, 2 with Stimm), staunch Blood Loss as a half action, limb amputation is only Challenging (+0), +10 Interrogation, improvised weapon dealing 1d5 R damage 

Servo-Skull (Skulls? They are Scarce, and it makes a degree of sense to have more than the starting one, but they're a little more involved than the average item)



*Experience (15,000 XP)*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Rank 1: 4,500-7,000xp*
1050: Origin Path
250: Simple Weapon Skill Advance
100: Simple Strength Advance
100: Simple Toughness Advance
400: Glimpse From Beyond
100: Secret Tongue (Tech)
500: Mechadendrite Use (Utility)

*Rank 2: 7,000-10,000xp*
250: Intermediate Strength Advance
250: Intermediate Toughness Advance
400: Void-Mad Prophet
200: Dodge
200: Medicae
200: Tech-Use +10
300: Forbidden Lore (Xenos) +10
400: Forbidden Lore (Xenos) +20
200: Prosanguine
500: Pistol Weapon Training (Universal)

*Rank 3 (Genetor): 10,000-13,000xp*
100: Awareness
200: Chem-Use
200: Dodge +10
200: Medicae +10
200: Tech-Use +20
200: Disturbing Voice
200: Luminen Charge
200: Paranoia
500: A Machine of Flesh (Brute)
500: A Machine of Flesh (Feel No Pain)
500: A Machine of Flesh (Regeneration)

*Rank 4: 13,000-15,000xp*
100: Awareness +10
200: Medicae +20
200: Scholastic Lore (Chymistry)
500: Machinator Array
500: Master Chirurgeon
500: Mechadendrite Use (Weapon)



*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show


Agares was not born. He was made, the creation of a Mechanicus sect fascinated with the art of biological engineering and the secrets of the flesh of the alien. They experimented a little with his creation, the result leaving him mutated from creation, significantly larger than the average human. The project was a success, though, and as Agares was reasonably intelligent and willing to learn, they brought him into the fold, taught him some of their secrets, and readied him for the greater cosmos. He was to be their agent out there, after all, delving into the dark corners of the universe to bring back the lore his creators so desperately wanted. His own curiosity drove him as much as the desire to do right by his creators, readily accepting their ways and beliefs, and he took to the search with enthusiasm.

He got what they wanted, and even more so. The details - the whats and wheres - are...fragmented a little for him, but over the years he explored where many wouldn't dare, learned dark secrets about the alien, and eventually paid the price. His memory of the encounter, on a distant planet he can't name, is...even messier than most of that period, but a few things have stuck with him, even when he sleeps - especially when he sleeps. Ghosts, long dead but not restful xenos spirits, screaming, raging, their strange language the backdrop to visions of the end of everything, the death of a world. Which world? He doesn't know - or doesn't remember, perhaps. He just knows that he is not free of what happened there. Part of it is what's inside him, small changes and warping and altering of his cybermantle, alien technology that protects him, yes, but also...what? He doesn't know, but he has never felt free of them ever since, their spirits haunting his every step, their babbling echoing in his ears, their knowledge...or is it his knowledge? Anyway. He also knows that if he learns more, finds out their secrets, that may be the key to defeating them. Or understanding them? One or the other.

On his journeys, though, one thing has became clear. What he was, was not enough. Not for what lurked in the corners of his vision and the darkness in his mind. First, he turned to the typical ways of the Mechanicus. Enhancing the machine already within him, adding mechadendrites...that wasn't enough. So he turned to the ways of his creators, the ways of genetic engineering and making the flesh stronger. The flesh, after all, was part of the problem - the way his organic mind held onto fear - but he wouldn't deny it existed, or cut it away...no, instead he would make it stronger. Strength, endurance, recovery after injury...all honed and improved. His time in the dark places of the world had brought about physical changes as well, and those were understood and harnessed, but still...not enough. The true way was both, the union between the machine of flesh and the machine of metal into something greater than both...yes...that may work. It took a return home, to those that created him and set him on this path, to be fitted with the machinator array, but this...yes, this may do. Perhaps.

In any case, it would have to do. A Rogue Trader vessel, headed for the Koronus Expanse, was Agares' next destination. It semeed that they had call for one with his knowledge. His secrets. The Egarian Dominion, meanwhile, had its own call for him. The stories that had been relayed back from the crews working there. Their fear. It resonated with him, reminded him of his own fears, what lurked in his nightmares. This was important. He had to know more.

*Appearance:*
It is known that as time goes on, tech-priests change from the human norm as fits their concept of perfection, and Agares is an extreme case of that. Between cybernetic augmentation, most signficantly the heavy machinator array embedded into his cyber-mantle, biological and genetic enhancements, and genuine mutation, Agares is very obviously not a baseline human, a hulking, looming figure hidden behind red Mechanicus robes and a mixture of armour and cybernetic. Four mechadendrites snake out from holes in the back of the robes - a pair designed for utility, medical equipment and manipulators, and a pair designed for war, a humming power axe and pistol. His disturbed nature, while masked by the obscuring robes, is noticeable in his movements - the way his mechadendrites constantly twitch and snake about when he's not focusing on them, as if keeping watch for some predator, for instance.

----------


## boj0

I'll go with purple, I envision that, along with dark grey as the heraldic colors of House Ravenholm.

I'm not too fussy about the ship, but important to note that Lisette gives 3 extra ship points.

*Spoiler: Lady-Captain Lisette Athena Brunhilde Yor Ravenholm*
Show


*Career:* Rogue Trader - Rank 4
*Elite Advance Packages:* None

*Homeworld:* Child of Dynasty - (-3 T, +3 Int, -5 Wp, +5 Fel) Literacy (Int), Speak Language (High Gothic), +3 Ship points, +5 on Fel tests to interact with high society in formal situations, Enemy (AdMech)
*Birthright:* Savant - Logic (Int) trained, +3 Fel, -3 T
*Lure of the Void:* New Horizons [Xeno-Arcanist] - +3 Int, Forbidden Lore (Xenos)
*Trials and Travails:* Lost Worlds [Beyond the Pale] - +1 Insanity +1 Corruption, 2 Forbidden Lore skills (Archeotech, The Warp)
*Motivation:* Exhilaration [New Horizons] - Common Lore (Koronus Expanse), Trade (Explorator)
*Lineage*: Of Extensive Means [A Powerful Legacy] - Talented (Command), Talented (Intimidate), Air of Authority - trade for Talented (Charm)

*Characteristics*
*Spoiler*
Show


*WS* [40+5+5] *50*
*BS* [35] *35*
*S* [40] *40*
*T* [29-3-3+5+5] *33*
*Agl* [42] *42*
*Int* [35+3+3+5+5] *51*
*Per* [35] *35*
*Wp* [41-5+5] *41*
*Fel* [44+5+3+5+5+5+5] *72*




*Wounds* 7/7
*Fatigue* 0
*Fate* 4/4
*Soak* 3 TB + 6 AP (all)
*Speed* 4/8/12/24

*Insanity* 1
*Mental Disorders* None

*Corruption* 1
*Maligancies* None

*Skills*
*Spoiler*
Show


Awareness (Per)
Command (Fel) +20
Commerce (Fel) 
Charm (Fel) +20
Ciphers (Rogue Traders) (Int)
Common Lore (Imperium) (Int)
Common Lore (Imperial Navy) (Int)
Common Lore (Koronus Expanse) (Int)
Common Lore (Rogue Traders) (Int)
Deceive (Fel)
Dodge (Agl) +20
Evaluate (Int)
Forbidden Lore (Archeotech) (Int)
Forbidden Lore (The Warp) (Int)
Forbidden Lore (Xenos) (Int)
Intimidate (S) 
Literacy (Int) +10
Logic (Int)
Scholastic Lore (Astromancy) (Int)
Scholastic Lore (Legend) (Int)
Speak Language (High Gothic) (Int) +10
Speak Language (Low Gothic) (Int)
Trade (Explorator) (Int)



*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show


Air of Authority
Melee Weapon Training (Universal)
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal)
Enemy (Adeptus Mechanicus)
Talented (Charm)
Talented (Command)
Talented (Intimidate)
Renowned Warrant
Iron Discipline
Quick Draw
Jaded
Foresight
Resistance (Fear)
Sound Constitution x3
Swift Attack
Crushing Blow
Into the Jaws of Hell



*Equipment*
*Spoiler*
Show


Best-Craftsmanship laspistol, Common-Craftsmanship power sword, Micro-bead, void suit, set of fine clothing, xeno-pelt cloak, best-Craftsmanship enforcer light carapace.
Starting Acquisitions
Conversion Field (Locke-Pattern) [Into the Storm p.131] (Extremely Rare)
Artificer Armor [Faith and Coin p.94] (Extremely Rare]



*Experience (15000 XP)*
*Spoiler*
Show


4500  (starting)
850 - chargen
5350
Int - simple 100
5450
WS - simple 100
5550
WS - intermediate 250
5800
Int - Intermediate 250
6050
Fel - Simple 100
6150
Fel - Intermediate 250
6400
Awareness - trained 100
6500
Common Lore (Rogue Traders) trained 100
6600
Dodge - trained 100
6700
Ciphers (Rogue Traders) trained 100
6800
Renowned Warrant 200
7000
RANK 2
Fel - Trained 500
7500
Command +10 200
7700
Charm +10 200
7900
Iron Discipline 200
8100
Sound Constitution x1 200
8300
Sound Constitution x2 200
8500
Quick Draw 200
8700
Jaded 200
8900
Fel Expert 750
9650
Wp Simple 250
9900
Intimidate trained 200
10100
RANK 3
Charm +20 200
10300
Command +20 200
10500
Dodge +10 200
10700
Scholastic Lore (Legend) trained 200
10900
Foresight 200
11100
Sound Constitution x3 200
11300
Resistance (Fear) 200
11500
Common Lore (Imperial Navy) 200
11700
Toughness Simple 500
12200
Toughness Intermediate 750
12950
Deceive 200
13150
RANK 4
Swift Attack 500
13650
Crushing Blow 500
14150
Into the Jaws of Hell 500
14650
Dodge +20 200
14850

Unspent exp: 150




*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show


Lady Lisette Ravenholm is the eldest daughter of Diego Mercutio Ravenholm and heir apparent of the Ravenholm Dynasty; while she exhibits the typical traits of a space-faring, swashbuckling, capitalist she is much more comfortable in her study pouring over dusty tomes and ancient data slates than rubbing shoulders with admirals and planetary governors. In her youth she was a frail child, and her importance to the family meant that she was hidden away for her own protection (and her father's investment) it was in her gilded cage that she received some of the finest tutelage available in the Imperium, and this only strengthened her resolve to find her place among the stars, seeing the exotic planets that she only could read about and imagine. Learning the honorable and practical art of dueling, she discovered that she has quite the keen mind for swordsmanship, and constant drills helped her weak constitution as she grew older.

By the time she was entrusted with her family's Warrant of Trade and given command of a ship, she had become the model Imperial noblewoman: charming, polite, knowledgeable in proper topics of society and warfare, and capable of maximizing profits in her endeavors. However, her early career as acting captain let her finally fulfill her goals of diving deep into lost ruins and discovering dark knowledge, so desperate to leave her boring and studious past behind, she throws herself into wild and daring gambits, chasing rumors and legends to sake her thirst for knowledge and adventure.

----------


## DrK

*Krieger Huss*



Krieger will speak in *"Bold"*, mainly as that is about all I can manage if I'm posting from a phone.


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Frontier World [_+5 S, -5 Int, Survival, Wrangling, Leery of outsiders, Tenacious Survivalist, Xenos interactions, 7+2xTB wounds, 2 FP_
Fringe Survivor (Pitfighter) [200xp]: _+3 T or S, +3 WS, Rival (underworld), +1 CP_
Hunter (Xenos hunter) [200XP]: _+3 WS or BS, Leap up or Sprint, Scholastic Lore (Beasts) or Tracking_
Pressganged: _Trained in XXXX, COmmon Lore (XXXX); Jealous Freedom_
Exhilaration (New Horizons): [200XP] _Common Lore (Koronus expanse), Scholastic Lore (Astromancy)_


Krieger was brn on a nameless frontier world just through the "maw" in the Koronus Expanse. Living in the dusty and rusted freighter town that marked where an  unnamed Rogue Trader had set up a colony and then vanished he grew up to a mother in a brothel and no father. Strong and big for his age he quickly fell into the criminal elements acting an enforcer for a local gang and fighting in the underground pits to provide entertainment to the promethium miners that passed through and the small amount of locals who tried to keep the remaining space port vaguely serviceable.

Around his mid twenties his luck changed as he was pressganged (in the sense that he was drugged and taken aboard a passing Rogue Trader's vessel) and became part of the Crew of the _"Spiteful Vixen"_ an small iconclast destroyer with a young and foolish rogue trader named Lillian Foxglove. The Foxglove dynasty was tiny and she plunged into the edges of space searching for wealth, but instead finding madness and xenos. Staggering back to Port Wander the ship was all but wrecked and like many of the crew Kreiger abandoned Foxgloveand signed on with Baron Hauss aboard the _"Star Plunderer"_. A decade later and pirate boarding actions, subjugating frontier worlds and countless bar room brawls he was older, wiser and more experienced. Three more stints with different ships passed before he ended up aboard the XXXXXX with Lord XXXXX on his way to the Egrian Expanse. 




WS
BS
S
T
Ag
Per
Int
WP
Fel

41
38
37
37
35
32
35
35
31

+8
+13
+15
+13
+15

-5
+5


49
51
52
50
50
32
30
40
31



Fate Points: 2 / 2
Wounds: 18 / 18
Corruption: 1
Insanity:  0
AP (soak): Head 5 (10)  Body/Arms/Legs 7 (12)

*Talents*
*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

Rival (underworld) _(-10 Fel dealing with Criminal gangs)_
Sprint _(Move Ag bonus extra on Full move, Double move on Run action)_
Weapon Training (Basic universal)(Pistol universal) Melee (universal) Thrown (universal) Heavy (Melta)
Sound Constitution _+1 Wound_
Ambidextrous  _(Reduce TWF penalties by 10)_
Quick Draw  _Ready melee / basic / pistol as free action)_
Crack Shot _+2 Critical Damage ranged_ 
Sure Strike _Reverse hit locations if preferred_
Two Weapon (ballistic)  _(attack with both weapons at -10)_
Rapid Reload  _(Half reload times)_
True Grit  _(half critical damage effcts)_
Crushing Blow  _(+2 Damage with melee)_
Deadeye shot   _(Reduce called shot to -10 penalty)_
Hipshooting    _As full action  full move and shoot once on single shot)_
Killer's Eye      _(If called shot scueeds > target AB then target tales 1d5 critical effect)_
Bulging biceps   _(Count as braced for Semi/Full auto heavy weapons)_



*Skills*
*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Awareness +20 _Int_
Medicae _Int_
Survival _Int_
Literacy _Int_
Wrangling _Int_
Scholastic Lore (Beasts +10) (Astromancy) (Tactica Imperialis) _Int_
Forbidden Lore (Pirates) _Int_
Common Lore (Koronus Expanse) (War) _Int_
Secret Tongue (Military) _Int_
Speak Language (Low Gothic) _Int_
Dodge +20 (Ag)
Acrobatics +20 _Ag_
Concealment +10 _Ag_
Silent Move +10 _Ag_
Intimidate +10 _S_





*Traits*
*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

Leer of outsiders: _-10 Fel tests with new people_
Tenacious Survivalist _Re-roll initiative (if do so must accept re-roll) _ 
Xenos Interaction: _Ignore Fear (1) and (2) when caused by Xenos_
Jealous Freedom: _React violently towards imprisonment, WP to resist_ 



*Equipment*
*Spoiler: Equipment*
Show

Bolt Pistol            _30m S/2/-  1d10+5X  4  8/8 Full Tearing_ 
Bolt Pistol            _30m S/2/-  1d10+5X  4  8/8 Full Tearing_ 
GC Mono sword    _ melee       1d10+7R  2   Balanced, +5%WS_ 
Smoke grenade    _Thown  S/-/-    Smoke  - 3/3   Smoke (common)_
Frag Grenade       _Thrown S/-/-  2d10X - 3/3   Blast 4  (Common) _ 
GC Multimelta           _60m S/3/-  4d10+5E  8  10/10  2 Full  Blast (1)  Ex. Rare_ 

Enforcer Light Carapace  _AP 5 ALL_
Subskin Armour   _+2 AP body/Arms/legs  Very Rare_

Backpack _Plentiful]_
Micro bead, Chrono _[Plentiful]_
Ration Packs (10) _Ubiquitous_
Photovisor [Scarce] _Gain Dark Sight trait_
Glow lamp (2) [Abundant] 
Clip harness  [common] _Climbing harness +3o bonus_
Grapnel [average] _100m grappling hook and monofilament wire_
Rebreather [Scarce] _Breathing mask, breathe underwater, immune gases, 1 hour /canister (3)_

Void suit
Bolt shell keepsake
Manacles

Medikit            _+20 to medicae tests_
3 doses Stimm _last 3d10 rounds ignore crit damage, ignore stunned, -20 S/T/Ag for 1 hour afterwards_
3 dose wideawake [plentiful] _Ignore fatigue for 1d5 hours, then gain +1 fatigue_



*XP Expenditure* /15000

*Spoiler: 14950 / 15000 Spent*
Show

Character Background 4500
Rank 1 (4500 - 7000) --> 7200
Background 600
Awareness 100
Forbidden Lore (pirates) 100
Ambidextrous 200
Medicae 200
Quick draw 200
BS +5 100
S +5 100
Ag +5 100
WS +5 250
T +5  250
S +10 250
Ag +10 250

Rank 2 (7200 - 10000) MANHUNTER
Silent move            200
Awareness +10       200
Concealment +10   300
Dodge +10             300
Crack shot              500
Sure strike              500
T +10                    500
Silent Move +10     300

Rank 3 (10000 - 13050)
Acrobatics                   200
Acrobatics +10            200
Awareness +20            200
Dodge +20                  300
Two Weapon (Ballistic)  200 
Crushing Blow              500
BS +10                        250
Ag +15                        500
Rapid Reload                200
WP +5                         500
True Grit                      200

Rank 4 (13050 - 15000)
Dead eye shot             200
Hip shooting                200
Bulging Biceps             500       
Heavy Weapons (Melta)   200
Killers Eye                   500
Literacy                      100
Intimidate +10            200

14950 spent / 15000 XP

----------


## DrK

On the topic of a ship, I quite enjoy ship building so given a theme and the budget of 63 ship points  I'd happily pull something  together in the background.
Would people like a military type gunboat, an agile faster vessel with some nice components or some sort of trading and utility thing that is more like a converted freighter?

----------


## The Glyphstone

So a mutant tech-priest, a machine-worshipping psychic, a mechanicus-hated Rogue Trader, and a mercenary walk into a bar...

Blue.

*Spoiler: Jay 218, Transubstantial Initiate*
Show



*Homeworld:* Voidborne
*Birthright:* Fringe Survivor (Survivalist)*
*Lure of the Void:* Tainted (Deviant Philosophy)
*Trials and Travails:* The Hand of War
*Motivation:* Fortune

Characteristics:
WS:     27       (30-3)
BS:     28    (31-3)
S:    29    (34-5)
T:    41    
Ag:    43    (+5)
Int:    35    (+10)
Per:     51    (38+3+10)
WP:    71   (43+5+3+20)
Fel:     35

*Soak:* 8 (AP4)
*Wounds:* 15
*Fate Points:* 5
*Corruption:* 0
*Insanity:* 6

*Spoiler: Skills:*
Show


Awareness +20 (Per)
Common Lore (Adeptus Astra Telepathica) (Int)
Common Lore (Adeptus Mechanicus) (Int)
Forbidden Lore (Psykers) (Int)
Invocation (WP)
Psyniscience +20 (Per)
Scholastic Lore (Cryptology) (Int)
Scrutiny +10 (Per)
Secret Tongue (Tech) (Int)
Speak Language (High Gothic, Low Gothic) (Int)
Survival (Int)



*Spoiler: Talents:*
Show


Basic Weapon Training (Universal)
Combat Sense
Enemy (Ecclesiarchy)
Hatred (Chaos Worshippers)
Heightened Senses (Sound)
Pistol Weapon Training (Universal)
Resistance (Psychic Powers)
Rite of Sanctioning (Warp Echo)
Sound Constitution x4
Unshakable Faith



*Spoiler: Traits:*
Show

 
Charmed
Face of the Enemy
Ill-Omened
See Without Eyes
Soul-Bound To The Emperor
Void Accustomed



*Spoiler: Psychic Powers (Psy Rating 5)*
Show



Telepathy
-Astral Telepathy
-Delude
-Compel

Telekinesis
-Mind over Matter
-Precision Telekinesis
-Telekinetic Crush

Divination
-Aura Reading
-In Harms Way


*Spoiler: Mechastopeles, Cyber-Wyvern Psychic Familiar*
Show


Characteristics:
WS:     35
BS:     -
S:    10
T:    10    
Ag:    40
Int:    18 (+8)
Per:     35
WP:    20
Fel:     15
Movement: 2/4/6/12 (Fly 8)
Wounds: 4
Armor: 3 All (Machine)
Skills: Awareness +20, Concealment, Dodge
Talents: Swift Attack
Traits: Bestial, Flyer (8), Machine (3), Natural Weapons, Size (Puny)
Weapons: Claws (Melee, 1d10+1, Primitive)
Temperament: Cowardly, Intelligent 
Distinctive Features: Additional Limb, Mechanical
Psychic Features: Lightning Rod, Psychic Reservoir





*Spoiler: Equipment*
Show


Best-Craftsmanship laspistol
Best-Craftsmanship mono-sword
Best-Craftsmanship Psychic Familiar
Common-Craftsmanship Storm Bolter
-Basic, 90m range, S/2/4, 1d10+5 Damage X, Pen 4, Clip 60, Reload Full, Storm, Tearing
Guard flak armor (AP4)
Charm
Void suit
Micro-bead
Psy-focus



*Spoiler: XP Log:*
Show


4500    = Origin Path
+300    4800    = Fringe Survivor (Survivalist)
+750     5550    = Psychic Discipline (Telekinesis)
+200     5750    = Psychic Technique (Precision Telekinesis)
+200    5950     = Psychic Technique (Telekinetic Crush)
+300     6250    =Rite of Sanctioning 
+100    6350    = Simple Willpower
+250    6600     = Intermediate Willpower
+500     7100    = Trained Willpower
RANK 2
+300    7400    = Psy Rating 3
+200    7600    = Psychic Technique (Telekinetic Shield)
+200    7800    = Psyniscience +10
+250    8250    = Simple Perception
+500    8550    = Intermediate Perception
+200    8750    =Awareness +10
+200    8950    =Sound Constitution x1
+200    9150    =Sound Constitution x2
+200    9350    =Combat Sense
+200    9550    =Scrutiny
+100    9650    =Simple Intelligence
+250    9900    =Intermediate Intelligence
+200    10100    =Common Lore (Adeptus Mechanicus)
RANK 3
+200    10300    =Psy Rating 4
+200    10500    =Awareness +20
+200    10700    =Psyniscience +20
+200    10900    =Scrutiny +10
+500    11400    =Psychic Discipline (Divination)
+750    12150    =Advanced Willpower
+500    12650  =Dodge
+300    12950    =Secret Tongue (Tech)
+250    13200    =Simple Agility
RANK 4
+200    13400    =Psy Rating 5
+200    13600 =Psychic Technique (In Harms Way)
+200    13800    = Sound Constitution x3
+200    14000    = Sound Constitution x4
+100    14100    =Psychic Technique (Foreshadow)
+200    14300    =Psychic Technique (Augury)
+300     14600    =Unshakable Faith
+300    14900    =Resistance (Psychic Powers)





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Far from the distant light of Sol, the Explorator-Fleets of the Adeptus Mechanicus go about their business in the Quest for Knowledge unbound by any laws of the Imperium save their own. But even the red-robed priests of the Omnissiah know better than to meddle in things of the warp - and so when one of their otherwise unremarkable young tech-thralls began to exhibit unnatural phenomena, it was calculated to 99.99395% accuracy to be signs of a latent psyker. Accordingly, Thrall J-218 Omicron was placed in stasis and shipped back to Terra for evaluation, where he was judged sufficiently strong enough to warrant Soul-Binding. 

There, before the Omnissiah made flesh, an Astropath who had been given the name Jay saw the new purpose of his life and the reason he had been so blessed. He would be the Omnissiahs emissary in the darkest of places, where even the mighty Explorator Fleets did not travel, and carry the word of Mars with him. For he had been blessed with gifts that transcended the weakness of his flesh, born purely of his brain and mind, and it would be blasphemy not to turn those gifts to furthering the will of the Machine God.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> On the topic of a ship, I quite enjoy ship building so given a theme and the budget of 63 ship points  I'd happily pull something  together in the background.
> Would people like a military type gunboat, an agile faster vessel with some nice components or some sort of trading and utility thing that is more like a converted freighter?


Since no one else appears to have any strong opinions on the subject of the ship, as far as I'm concerned you can go ahead with designing what you think would fit. Personally my suggestion would lean towards a fast ship suited for stealth and quick escapes. Unless someone has any objections to that?

@boj0: Would you mind changing that Enemy (GM's Choice) on your sheet to Enemy (Adeptus Mechanicus)? For ease of reference.

@All: Anyway, IC thread is up. Go ahead and introduce yourselves.

----------


## boj0

> @boj0: Would you mind changing that Enemy (GM's Choice) on your sheet to Enemy (Adeptus Mechanicus)? For ease of reference.


Taken care of!

----------


## boj0

Lisette will probably just hang out and drink until the rest of the crew is ready to move on.

----------


## Henry the 57th

> Lisette will probably just hang out and drink until the rest of the crew is ready to move on.


Ok, I understand. Im just waiting for the others to respond, but since its Christmas season I understand it may take longer than usual.

----------


## boj0

Totally understandable, I just didn't want anyone to feel they should wait for me to post.

----------


## DrK

Dropped a short post in with Kriegers suggestion that they do a wee short foray first thing in the morning. Then we can plan a bigger exploration afterwards

----------


## Henry the 57th

So, are we all ready to timeskip to your first expedition?

----------


## boj0

Ready, willing, and able

----------


## Volthawk

Sure, works for me.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Good to go.

----------


## DrK

Lets lock and load

----------


## Henry the 57th

Sorry that took a minute, travel was a bit more hectic than anticipated. Anyway, post is up and you're good to take your first steps inside.

----------


## boj0

I'll have a post up tonight after work

----------


## Henry the 57th

Uh, hello? Guys?

----------


## DrK

when the sniper barrel emerges we'll all freak out  :Small Smile:

----------


## boj0

Weekend ended up being crazy, but I have a post. Lab rat is a go!

----------


## Volthawk

Two 99s in a row. Wew. Hopefully he is just dead rather than anything more strange, and a simple dead or unconscious check is easier than +0. Agares can get over 100 with Medicae with his medikit, but this didn't seem like a case where he'd get all the kit out, instead just a case of doing a quick "pick up body, check body, put body aside for either a body bag or stretcher" deal.

----------

